# Tilled too early? Lumpy soil



## barefootflowers (Jun 3, 2010)

So this is my first year of gardening in the ground instead of using raised beds. We tilled up a large plot back in April. At the time I thought the ground was dried out enough. And I was able to plant onions in it no problem. But since then the soil on top of the mounds has become very "lumpy" and I'm worried the onions are going to have a hard time growing there. I also formed 12 more raised mounds in that same area with plans for planting beans, broccoli etc. Today I was out there trying to poke the bean seeds into the dirt and it wasn't easy. I ran the tiller back over some of the other mounds to see if that would help and it didn't make much of a difference. Should I just poke those seeds in or should I do something else? Till up a different area? I'm certain that any small seeds wouldn't do well there at all. Should I apply some kind of mulch over the onion beds? All I have is rabbit manure, old hay and some bags of tree leaves from the fall. The weeds don't have a problem coming up. I'm just sick over this.


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

If you tilled twice and still lumpy, it's either a heavy silt or clay base. Both are going to eventually break down after a few good rains. I had to deal with that with some of my beans several days ago. Lots of marbles then but next rain will smooth them out. Roots won't be in the surface marble area but deeper. May be an advantage so that they will have better access to oxygen and nitrogen from the air. 

Martin


----------



## barefootflowers (Jun 3, 2010)

I hope that's the case. I guess I'm just used to planting in pampered boxes rather than the real stuff. I didn't want to waste more time and seeds by putting them in if they weren't going to make it. So I should probably stick to bigger seeds and no carrot or lettuce. I'd lose those seeds in the cracks and crevices. Any ideas on how I can make this area better for next season? I've been picking up loads of mushroom compost and using that in rows for my tomatoes, cukes and squash. But I can't keep doing that- it's draining my wallet.


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Depending upon how used up the mushroom compost is, it may be quite alkaline. If used up, or spent, little food value left for the plants. You should be paid to haul it away! The only carbon in it would be from straw so there would be some eventual humus but better than nothing. If you have access to finely-shredded Christmas trees, that will also help turn that soil around. Combine that with 10% sand and you're on your way to a loam. 

For carrots, get some sand and just use it in the row where you intend to plant. You could make a narrow trench a few inches wide and 3" deep. Make a mix of 75% sand and 25% fine soil and plant the seeds in that. Doesn't need to have a lot of nutrients in that mix since the roots will go a lot deeper than that.

Martin


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

I just rake lumps to the end of the bed and wait for them to break down. If I pile grass clippings on them and wet it down good, it doesn't take long, no matter how hard the clumps were.


----------



## frankva (May 21, 2009)

Callieslamb said:


> I just rake lumps to the end of the bed and wait for them to break down. If I pile grass clippings on them and wet it down good, it doesn't take long, no matter how hard the clumps were.


Clod pile? I throw rocks at the gates. Get them where they are easier to pick up once in awhile. Used to lug a bucket...

If you need some finer soil, you can put some of the lumpy stuff in a wheelbarrow. Cut it with sand, or just break it up to finer texture. Put that in a bucket to cover fine seeds.

Clay cut with sand grows happy plants.


----------



## mskrieger (May 1, 2012)

I do what callieslamb does, but I also them spread compost on top of the soil and rake it in...forms a decently fine seedbed. Use the handle of the hoe or rake to press a furrow into the finely raked top...sprinkle the tiny seeds in it...then cover with a thin crumbling of fine compost.

As long as you've raked out the big lumps and then raked in some compost, it should work.


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Had to deal with something similar yesterday with clay and silt mix when making mounds for squash. 2Â½ gallons of compost per hill but didn't have the Mantis to chew everything up fine. Used a spade instead and still chunky no matter how often the soil was turned or clods smacked. Reduced it down small enough so that I could make holes for each seed but then covered the seeds with loose soil scraped off the surrounding area. Having heavy soil too fine causes it to crust over much quicker after just one rain. Chunks or marbles slow that process.

Martin


----------

